# Determination, Patience & a Stiff Neck pays off



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I was puttering on the patio yesterday morning & heard this unusual noise coming from the palm tree up where the pigeons live. Realizing it wasn't any type of pigeon sound, I looked up & saw a Gila Woodpecker peering into a hole. I was thinking it just got carried away with it's 'pecking' as the hole was larger than the usual little notches. The bird flew off & I went about my business.

What seemed to be about 10 minutes later, I hear the noise again. So I stopped what I was doing, looked up & saw the woodpecker had returned & was on an adjacent tree. *Instead* of going back to what I was doing, I kept watching. 
All of a sudden I see this little eye _*peek*_ out of the hole. Then I saw the adult woodpecker fly to the hole & proceed to feed it's baby.

As most of you know, this is grounds for me to go fetch the camera.  
I got settled & began _'bird watching'_. 

I swear, that woodpecker must have flown to Phoenix to get his baby something to eat.  
I *waited* & *waited* for him to return. I'm sure I was just about as happy as the baby when he did return.

After several attempts at getting a picture, the baby finally stuck his head far enough out of the hole to where I was able to get a fairly good picture of papa (Woody) feeding him. 

When Dad headed out to get more groceries, the baby decided to get curious, as most kids will do. 
He was absolutely adorable, looking out around & up. Probably wondering what all the commotion was upstairs. I was able to get a couple pictures of him & will post them as well.

I found it very interesting that when Dad returns, he makes this unusual sound. I'm thinking this is a type of message telling the baby 'all's clear, it's only papa coming home.'

It's not unusual to see the woodpeckers in the yard, but I've not had the pleasure to see a family. This is quite exciting for me.

I never realized how much activity goes on up in that palm tree. Pigeons & doves coming & going, chasing each other around the tree, flirting & of course, babies squeaking like mad wanting to be fed.

I will be keeping an eye on things & hopefully will be lucky enough to get some pictures of the baby(s) growing up. 

Here's a link to some interesting information about the Gila Woodpecker.
http://www.birds.cornell.edu/AllAboutBirds/BirdGuide/Gila_Woodpecker.html

Cindy


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

So sweet!  Thanks for taking the time to get the pictures and sharing.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Wow, Cindy! That is fascinating. I look forward to see more pics.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cynthia,


What an awesome treat for you to see, glad you managed a good pic or two.

It never amazes me where birds will find homes. We have wood peckers that nest up high in our pine trees. I never thought about them being in any palm tree, I will have to look closer at our palm trees.

Thank you for sharing, that picture is TOO pecious!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is so lovely. Love the pic of papa feeding the baby.
Hope we'll see more of the baby growing up.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Boy, dad sure had his work cut out for him drilling that nest, huh? Great picture, Cindy!

Pidgey


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Beautiful pic, Cindy.

I wouldn't have known what the place was where he has the hole close up - must be one huge tree!

John


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Palmtree*

HI CINDY, It's easy to see that this GILA lives in a PALMTREE PENTHOUSE while his less affluent relatives live in CATUS CONDO'S. lol lol .GEORGE


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

John_D said:


> Beautiful pic, Cindy.
> 
> I wouldn't have known what the place was where he has the hole close up - *must be one huge tree!*
> 
> John


Hi John,
There's a cluster of three trees. If Dad hadn't picked the tree he did I would never have been able to get any pictures, as the other two are much too tall.

As it is, even with the zoom feature I have, it's kind of hard getting a really sharp picture beause of the height of the nest. Not to mention, a little hard on the neck as I have to look straight up & be ready for when Dad appears because he doesn't stay long. 




george simon said:


> HI CINDY, It's easy to see that this GILA lives in a PALMTREE PENTHOUSE while his less affluent relatives live in CATUS CONDO'S. lol lol .GEORGE


Oh Yeah, they definitely have a prime spot George. A great view of the lake, shade & lots of pigeon entertainment. And believe me, that baby watches *everything*.  

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

That is really neat, great picture.
I've seen those guys on the sides of my palm trees but never thought about a nest being there.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TALK ABOUT PATIENCE PAYING OFF!!

Sure DID for THIS picture, Cindy! WELL DONE!! VERY SHARP and CLEAR! GREAT PICTURE!!  

HUGS

Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Awesome picture, thanks to your sharp eyes and patience!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, Cindy, that is one great picture. Even the palm "bark" (if that is what it is called) adds to the beauty. Can't wait for other pictures.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cindy,

Thanks for the great picture!

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Terrific picture, Cindy!

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Baby Woodpecker's BIG Adventure*

When I checked on the little one yesterday morning, he was stretching as far as he could to see what was going on around him.
I decided to go get the binoculars to get a real 'up close & personal' look at the cutie.
As I was walking back outside I noticed quite a commotion going on up there. The little devil had taken a giant step & found himself *outside* of his home. 

As I was watching, & praying that he didn't lose his balance & fall I hear a very familiar sound. 

Cont. in next post:


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Apparently the little dare devil heard the same familiar sound. Yep! Papa was coming in for a landing.

That little woodpecker scrambled like crazy to get back inside before Dad saw him. The look on his face was priceless once he got inside & turned around as if nothing had happened.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

So how do you suppose Dad is gonna spank this little bad one?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, I can't wait for our next installment. This is great fun. Isn't it funny that the baby knew to get his little rear back in the hole before Dad caught him. You really caught some great shots, and the captions are priceless.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Actually, from the pictures of the "baby," he's not so little any more! I bet he's in the rebellious "teen" state and LOVES pushing the "envelope!" 

I was surprised to see how mature his feathers are on his wings. Looks like he may be heading out to make his own way soon. He DID look young in person tho, so I don't know...

Great captions and pictures, Cindy! Sure am glad you were able to get those shots!! Don't see that many Gila Woodpeckers around my area and I'm only a few blocks away! Then, again, our palm trees are VERY high...

Look forward to new adventures of the "young woodpecker who thinks he might be ready to fly!"   

Hugs and Scritches
Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What an ornery little scamp! But very, very cute! Great photos and captions, Cindy!

Terry


----------



## pidgers'2006 (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW! That is soo fascinating! how are the baby(s) doing? have u seen the babys sibling? I love bird watching lol!!! Its so incredible how the baby knew uh oh i better get inside lol.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Sadly, the tale of this baby woodpecker has come to an end.
I've been waiting to post to see if there might be a glimmer of hope that he is still around.

A few days ago, when I went out to feed the ferals I didn't notice that adorable little head sticking out of it's den. I decided to sit on the patio to see if papa would return. Sure enough he did. He called & called, but no baby appeared.
I have checked the yard & area right next to the lake for any trace of him. Not a feather to be found. 

As of yesterday, papa continues to show up at different times of the day, calling for his baby. This makes me think something is amiss.

Perhaps the little one tried to fly. Without having much of a tail, he *might *have been able to get past the yard, but I don't think much further.  

I don't know how long papa will keep looking for his baby, but my heart aches everytime I hear him calling. 

*"Bless you little one, wherever you may be"*

Cindy


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh poor baby and poor Dad  Who says birds don't know things and don't have feelings. 

Bless his little heart. I do hope he's somewhere safe.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

oh....this is so sad,  I'm sorry to hear this update. Mother nature can be so cruel at times.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Oh poor baby and poor Dad
> * *Who says birds don't know things and don't have feelings. *
> 
> Bless his little heart.
> ...


* Exactly. 

** I'm hoping so as well. 



Trees Gray said:


> oh....this is so sad,  I'm sorry to hear this update.
> *Mother nature can be so cruel at times*.


The funny thing is, Treesa, I thought Mother Nature & I had an understanding that there would be no cruelty in *my* backyard. Guess we need to have another talk.  

I keep telling the birds they're safe here. 

Cindy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I really hope the baby did manage a short flight to a neighboring safe place, and dad will find him.  I'll keep my fingers crossed and keep him in my thoughts.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, I so hope the little guy is safe. Like you described him and showed us in the picture, he was a daredevil but if he fell off the tree he probably had enough wing movement to flutter down. The only part that bothers me is that dad keeps coming back to the hole. I know parents/babies can communicate on the ground and woodpeckers are not quiet so you would think dad could hear him.

We must just hope for the best. He sure was a cutie.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Cindy, I so hope the little guy is safe. Like you described him and showed us in the picture, he was a daredevil but if he fell off the tree he probably had enough wing movement to flutter down.
> *The only part that bothers me is that dad keeps coming back to the hole. I know parents/babies can communicate on the ground and woodpeckers are not quiet so you would think dad could hear him.*
> We must just hope for the best. He sure was a cutie.


I agree Maggie. It's almost as if he feels the baby is still around, somewhere. I would think if the little one had left on his own Dad wouldn't bother to keep coming back.

I've been waiting to have the palm trees trimmed because of this baby. I didn't want to disrupt anything. I'll make an appointment now to get them trimmed & will ask the trimmer to please check inside the hole.  

Cindy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

AZWhitefeather said:


> ...I thought Mother Nature & I had an understanding that there would be no cruelty in *my* backyard. Guess we need to have another talk.
> 
> I keep telling the birds they're safe here.
> 
> Cindy


I know what you mean. It is very upsetting when the occasional songbird is killed by our neighbor's cat. 

Still hoping this little one shows up unharmed.


----------

